# Let's see some teeth



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

I would love to see some photo closeups of your cichlids teeth.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

This is my Leleupi


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

I know I know clean the glass  I had just got my macro lense and wanted to play with it.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Here are some teeth for you!


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Ha awsome shots every one and great idea for a thread as well keep them comming. If I can get a chance later this week I'll see if I can get a couple more shots.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Mainganos seem to have the greatest little teeth. They're much more pronounced than any of my other mbuna.









Multies









BN Pleco


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

AFRAS GOT BITE!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

BV


----------



## fatpuffer (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope to get a closer shot but they're shy and stay close to the back.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

any more?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is one old toothy photo of mine...


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)




----------

